
Request PG: Could we please have the black bar out for Steve Jobs? - justlearning
I don't know what to say. It's a heart-numbing moment.
======
guelo
Looks like pg might be busy trying to keep the site up and running.

~~~
astrodust
And yet it's up. Thanks.

------
courtewing
For the unenlightened (or perhaps just me), what do you mean by "have the
black bar out"?

~~~
tialys
When a member of the community, or a popular figure in the hacker community
passes away, a black bar is put at the top of HN in memory of that person.

~~~
courtewing
Ah! Thank you very much. It looks like the black bar is now up there, too.

------
younata
Thanks PG.

------
shareme
+1

------
harrisreynolds
+1

------
DiabloD3
+1

~~~
InclinedPlane
There's a button for that...

------
cperciva
I'll say what nobody else seems willing to say: I don't think he deserves it.
De mortuis nihil nisi bonum and all that, but let's face it: Steve Jobs was a
skilled salesman, nothing more.

Let's keep the black bar for people who have actually made a contribution to
computing.

Edit: 2 minutes and already voted down to -4. Oh well, I knew this would be an
unpopular opinion...

~~~
lawnchair_larry
I don't see why this is being downvoted. Is it because people disagree?
Because that isn't a reason to downvote.

It seems accurate to say that Jobs was a salesman. He didn't design or write
any software or hardware that I know of.

~~~
donw
The downvotes are because his post is highly disrespectful in tone, and
frankly ignorant in substance.

It would be just as accurate to call either Einstein or Feynman "just a
physics teacher". The title, while technically accurate, fails to fully
encompass the magnitude of the work.

~~~
_delirium
A closer analogy, for better or worse, might be someone like Carl Sagan.

